# Dual Lan for Wireless file transfer and internet



## Cybrnook2002 (Apr 12, 2008)

OK, so my board has dual giga lan NIC cards. I already understand its impossible to double your bandwidth using both for internet giving me 200MB per sec. Thats fine,  (Unless I strap them together with aggregation). Im not interested in that. But, My question is, I have a D link wireless G router. I have my cable modem connected to that. Then my pc is hard lan'd to that giving me internet and leaving one NIC card available on my pc. My GF uses the wireless G 54 MB persecond for her internet. So, To my router, I have two IP's connected. Mine and hers. I was wondering if its possible to connect my second available NIC card to my router, assigning it a static IP adress blah blah, then when my girlfriend wants to copy files from my pc to hers from the wireless network, it defaults to that pipe, and not going through the same pipe im using for my internet. I think if this is possible, I would be able to keep a faster internet on my pc while still sending her GB's of files at a faster speed. I mean it works now, but I think its possible to go much faster. Any help and advice would be appreciated.


----------



## craigwhiteside (Apr 12, 2008)

yer, if your pc is able to be set as a gateway or a default route where packets will travel. then you may see increased speeds


----------



## Cybrnook2002 (Apr 16, 2008)

Nobody have any ideas?? 100 views no responses besides the obvious! Well Craig, for sure thats what needs to be done, but im looking for a little more "detailed" information. I was asking how to default my second pipe for strictly network sharing while defaulting my first pipe (Network card) for internet. Details man details   I already firgured out that I will have to assign my (NIC1 internet) a static IP address to the router like 192.168.0.149 then the second (NIC2 network) a static IP address liek 192.168.0.150, while assigning my GF's wireless laptop a address of something like 192.168.0.151-199 some where in there. But how can I make it when her 192.168.0.151 IP access my pc from the local network, the data she pulls defaults out of my pc down the 192.168.0.150 pipe and not my internet line.


----------

